# Booster Antenna



## dstroke27 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a 2006 Buick Lucerne
i had an accident in the right rear quarter panel and door.
when I got the car back the radio reception was very poor, I brought it back and they told me they replaced the booster antenns, it worked for about a year and i am back to poor reception. my question is where is the booster antenna located, so I can check its connections?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Right where the damage occurred, you can remove the finish upholstery and find it bk there, Radio snack sells an AM booster but what your talking bout sounds different,,,,,,


----------



## Magrocha (Nov 7, 2012)

Make sure you check behind the radio also.see if everything is plug in.in the right place.make sure the ground wire is good.and if you don't have a blown fuse.


----------



## dstroke27 (Oct 18, 2012)

Magrocha said:


> Make sure you check behind the radio also.see if everything is plug in.in the right place.make sure the ground wire is good.and if you don't have a blown fuse.


 Blown fuse? even though the radio still works?
Also nothing has ever been moved or touched behind the radio


----------



## Magrocha (Nov 7, 2012)

There may be a separate fuse for that also.u never know! And doesn't hurt to check it behind the radio either ..it may be the ground for the actual antenna also.or the power .it has 2 powers on the antenna.one is 12 volt constant!(hot all the time) and the other one will be power and whenever u turn the radio on!


----------

